# November 30, 2011 selection thread



## russel_705 (Nov 9, 2011)

HI all, MY EOI with 120 points was selected on November 30, 2011. IF same like me can also reply so that we can track our progress. Mine has online status show just selected. I request those who have selected of their EOI on that day please response.


----------



## russel_705 (Nov 9, 2011)

bellow here my time line

PAR Result: Aug, 12 2011
EOI Logged: Oct 6, 2011
EOI Selected: Nov 30, 2011


----------

